# Exi und  Exe im gemeinsamen Kabel/Verteiler



## Glüh (8 Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

bin gerade durch Zufall auf folgende Elektroinstallation gestoßen:

Ein Exi- Kontaktmanometer ist über ein Kabel (2x1) in ein Exe-Unterverteiler (Zone 2) eingeführt und wird dort über das Exe-Stammkabel(mit mehreren Exe-Tastern) zum Schaltschrank, auf ein Trennschaltverstärker, gebracht.


Meines Wissens ist das nicht zulässig( Exi Feldgerät in Exe-UV und Exi Signal gemeinsam mit Exe-Signale in einem Kabel)
Das Exi Kabel sollte als eigenes Kabel verlegt werden, oder irre ich mich? 
Steht das irgendwo beschrieben?Habe bereit google bemüht, habe aber leider nichts passendes gefunden.

Gruß Glüh


----------



## Tommi (9 Februar 2011)

Hallo,

Firmen wie diese wissen das doch bestimmt,

http://www.wago.com/cps/rde/xchg/SID-3B70A47B-457995FC/wago/style.xsl/des-2324.htm

oder die

Fachstelle Elektrotechnik der Berufsgenossenschaft

http://www.hw-bg.de/DIENSTL/FS02/index.html

Viel Erfolg. :wink:

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## ExGuide (10 Februar 2011)

Die EN 60079-14 hilft Dir bestimmt weiter....

Ex i - und Ex e - Klemmen in einem Verteiler sind zulässig, wenn das Fadenmaß zwischen den Klemmen > 50 mm ist und die Leitungen nicht "verknubbelt" werden können. Auch hier ist ein ausreichender Abstand, am besten Trennbleche, einzuhalten.

Ex i und Ex e in einer Leitung ist verboten. Ich könnte mir in sehr seltenen Sonderfällen mit Spezialleitungen ggf. eine Ausnahme vorstellen, aber es wäre sehr sehr selten und müsste einzeln oder innerhalb der Anlage bescheinigt sein. Die Auflagen wären sicher sehr heftig, gesehen habe ich so etwas noch nicht.


----------



## Glüh (11 Februar 2011)

Danke Euch beiden,


Dann müssen wohl ein paar neue Kabel gezogen werden.

Ist schon seltsam, da wollte der Kunde Geld sparen und holt sich eine kleine Ortsansässige Elektro-Firma ins Werk, die ansonsten nur Hauselektrik machen und installieren Geräte im Ex-Bereich.
Die  haben aber  keine Ahnung was im Ex-Bereich zu beachten ist, außer Exe-Verteiler zu setzen,
So was könnte auch schief gehen und dann ist aus der Ersparnis eine Gefahr für Mensch und Umwelt geworden.

Gruß Glüh


----------



## Tommi (11 Februar 2011)

Glüh schrieb:


> So was könnte auch schief gehen und dann ist aus der Ersparnis eine Gefahr für Mensch und Umwelt geworden.


 
aber genau das wird jetzt ja nicht mehr passieren... :s12:

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Tommi (15 Februar 2011)

Henerusic schrieb:


> Kill yourself)


 
das bleibt hier über Nacht nicht stehen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## PN/DP (15 Februar 2011)

Tommi schrieb:


> das bleibt hier über Nacht nicht stehen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Doch: weil Du es zitiert hast. 

Harald


----------



## Tommi (15 Februar 2011)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Doch: weil Du es zitiert hast.
> 
> Harald


 
Hallo Harald,

Logik siegt...:s12:

Gruß
Thomas


----------

